# 2 day charter



## maiden (Mar 9, 2002)

I have bareboat chartered several times in the BVI and will be in St. John over Thanksgiving with 2 days without other commitments and want to go sailing. Does anyone know of a charter company that doesn''t have the 5 day minimum?


----------

